# rattling?



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

i'm heading out to the stand tonight and was thinking about trying alittle bit of rattling. I was out last night and saw a big bodied deer chassing 2 does, too dark to see the antlers, but must have been a decent one from the size of the body. maybe even try some bleat calls?

Just wondering what everyone was thinking.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Have you ever rattled before? Are you on the ground or in a stand. It can be really effective. I had an average sized buck come into my rattling one time from across a wide open field and stop right under my stand. I still had the antlers in my hands and couldn't move. He stood there for a few minutes and walked away. Talk about having my hands tied. In case you haven't done it before, be prepared to expect the unexpected. Good luck.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

a good friend of mine rattled in a nice buck on sunday night by Bismarck. All the bucks I have seen in the last week or so have been chasing does, and I have seen a couple younger ones sparring. Id give it a shot.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

just make sure you keep your eyes open. those buck seem to come out of no where when your rattling. good luck.


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Some younger bucks come straight into it but the older wiser bucks usually circle down wind if they can't see anything


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree R.T... If you hunt in thick woods you really have to pause frequently and watch and listen. Them smart ones will sneak right under your nose and the last thing you want to do is start rattling when they are right there. :roll: I had a dandy once get me twisted around and thought I heard it break off to another trail and head down hill. I grunted agressively to try to turn him only to realize he was standing below and behind me. Not a pretty sight to have to watch that one bolt like hell down the logging road.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

called fawn caller and let buck follow doe once u see buck and u can called buck caller and will come to u quickly


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

latley i've been hunting from a stand that we built that is 8' x 8' complete with walls and about 15 feet off the ground. it is right in between a field of sunflowers and a field of corn that are cornered to eachother. we also have one in the middle of the corn field that sits 20 feet off the ground on an old windmill. i tried some light rattling last nigt and got a decent 3x3 to come right under the stand it stood there for 10 min. about 5 yards away. 
never taking a deer with a bow and being pretty new to bowhunting i just about took it but, since i only have a doe tag with my rifle i decided to hold out. i plan on being out there every night next week before gun season starts. I'm totally hooked already i love this sport.


----------



## quack_dealer1 (Oct 28, 2004)

one more thing i've also been wondering how often and how long to rattle for. i've been doing it about every 30 min for about 1 minute at a time. does too much rattling spook the deer?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> does too much rattling spook the deer?


It can. You are at the deers' mercy anyway because you don't know how it will react. How do you possibly know what mood that particular deer is in? My rule of thumb is, if you have seen or heard bucks in that area sparing or fighting lately try to mimic the length of time and intensity of rattling that they did. You want to be that other deer as much as possible. A smaller buck may get intimidated with heavy, agressive slams together that sound like more dominant bucks that will run him off. A lot depends on the bucks size and previous activity with other deer. In my opinion it's always best if you start slow and soft and read the deers' reaction. If it comes in, lighten up and let him come.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

start light then build try to imagine 2 bucks hitting they take breaks etc always keep your eyes open they come out of nowhere


----------

